# new coop



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

So I have been keeping my chickens at the barn on the place next to mine that I own where one of my daughters and her husband lives. Since he started raising chickens before I got the bug it worked out very well until we stared losing chickens. Between the hawk, mink, rats in the barn, and a chicken thief we went from around a combined 50 chickens to about 12. Out of my 25 chicks I raised last year I only have 6 left. Only one died as a chick so I have decided to build a chicken house at my place where I will have more control of my flock. Yesterday I gathered materials and today after the grandsons soccer game the construction begins. I hope it will be large enough as I have 25 more chicks arriving May 31. It will be 8' wide and 16' long. I will be dividing off a 4' section just inside the door for storage, a chair to sit in and watch and also for putting on and removing my rubber boots which will leave an area of 8x12 ft for their next boxes and roosting area. Does that sound sufficient to y'all? I will try to take pics and update if I can figure out how to post a pic from my newfangled phone. 
edited to add: One question I have about ventilation. I was planning on putting some of those auto closing vents in the top at each end like we have in the block foundation of our home. They open and close as needed automatically but I don't know if they will work for keeping the inside of the chicken house the proper temp and also control humidity. I would think so but am unsure. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You will have 96 sq ft, and if you go by the 3 sq ft per bird you could fit a max fo 32 full size chikens. Will you have a run also or will the be pasture raised ?


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

They will have a run and I am going to have the coop about 2' off the ground so they can get under it for shade and dusting themselves. I have lots of room so I will enlarge the run if needed so that they will always have grass to feed on and in. I don't want them living in a dust bowl in summer and a mud pit in winter if I can help it. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

